# TifGrand vs. TifTuf



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

First post here- joined just for this reason:

I had shade issues a few years ago (I've since removed trees), and in 2012 I replaced a portion of my back yard 419 with TifGrand. It's absolutely gorgeous. Deep green, greens sooner and holds color longer than 419, and so dense you can't put your finger thru it to touch dirt. It recovers well from any damage, and has resisted the bad case of spring dead spot that my 419 had for several years. If I chose, I could mow it less often than the rest of the lawn, because it doesn't grow as much vertically.

So now I'm getting quotes to redo the whole front yard and finish the backyard. The company I'd like to use, though, says his suppliers no longer carry TifGrand, and he doesn't want to risk using an unknown supplier. He's recommending TifTuf or Zeon. I have no interest in Zoysia. I know TifTuff is supposed to be the latest/greatest, but to me it _looks_ like 419, maybe even lighter in color. I know it's drought tolerant, but don't care much about that, because I irrigate. So what are the thoughts from those that know much about TT- am I missing something? Should I consider it? Oh, and I am considering it for the front only- I'm not going to mix it with the grand in back. I'll have to do that myself, or find someone else. And because we have roadside trees in the neighborhood, there are still shade issues there in the front with a maple that's now up to 25'. Thanks for any thoughts you can share.

fwiw: Metro Atl, TrueCut reel mower, irrigated, scheduled lawn service treatment, mow ~4-5 day intervals, starting 1/2", up to 1.5" or so (highest setting) end of season.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Brewdawg yes, Tiftuf is lighter than 419, actually matches zoysia well for color. It's great grass, just doesn't have the darker color of Tifgrand.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Get a different supplier. If you're at the HOC where your tifgrand looks good, stick with tifgrand. Note, I have Tiftuf and strongly considered tifgrand but wasn't going to be at the ideal HOC for that cultivar. Tiftuf gets weird with PGR and some other herbicides. I'm happy with it, but if you can stick with tifgrand, do so.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Get a different supplier. If you're at the HOC where your tifgrand looks good, stick with tifgrand. Note, I have Tiftuf and strongly considered tifgrand but wasn't going to be at the ideal HOC for that cultivar. Tiftuf gets weird with PGR and some other herbicides. I'm happy with it, but if you can stick with tifgrand, do so.


what problems have you been having with pgr on the tiftuf?

I also agree, tiftuf has a much light color


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

NGTurf is where i'd buy sod from - unless you're talking 1 pallet, they'll ship. THey grow ...not a middleman. They only do squares, not rolls (which suck). look them up on twitter etc.

i can't offer a compelling reason for TifTuff for your situation...or you could do celebration for the experience


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I plugged in some Tiftuf to my Zeon in some dead areas. This stuff really is tough. It matches really well by blade size and color. I'm going to let it take over if that's what it wants to do with it's life.

I put the rest down along my neighbors sidewalk that was bare dirt. And in a little over two weeks after sitting rolled up for like 6 days, it's almost fully green and actively growing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would stick with TIfGrand as you are already familiar with it and you already love the grass. I think having a mono-stand is better than having 2 different cultivars to deal with.

Just FYI, If I ever redo my lawn, TifGrand would be at the very top of the list.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Get a different supplier. If you're at the HOC where your tifgrand looks good, stick with tifgrand. Note, I have Tiftuf and strongly considered tifgrand but wasn't going to be at the ideal HOC for that cultivar. Tiftuf gets weird with PGR and some other herbicides. I'm happy with it, but if you can stick with tifgrand, do so.


What gets weird when using PGR on TifTuf?

My yard was recently redone, and I wanted TifGrand. It wasn't available and was told similar thing as the OP. Something wrong with it, bad or not worth selling at this point of the year. I went with TifTuf and I'm pretty happy so far. It's a nice turf, can't wait to level and get it down short.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> NGTurf is where i'd buy sod from - unless you're talking 1 pallet, they'll ship. THey grow ...not a middleman. They only do squares, not rolls (which suck). look them up on twitter etc.
> 
> i can't offer a compelling reason for TifTuff for your situation...or you could do celebration for the experience


If your are metro ATL, NG isn't growing TifGrand locally. I'm not far from Whitesburg HQ and they aren't growing Grand on site there.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The color seems to get weird easily, to me, on PGR and I am unsure how much growth regulation is really occurring since I'm not measuring clippings. Granted, this may just be my perception or due to uneven application.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Pike Creek Turf a couple hours south of you does grow Tifgrand. Having seen their fields tifgrand is my favorite and was the recommendation of one of the owners as one of the best choices for a homeowner provided you keep it under 0.5". I'll be going with tifgrand for my new house once I get a well and irrigation!


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, folks. I guess I wasn't totally clear, though. I know Supersod doesn't carry TG anymore, and saw that NG does (I think they're one of the larger metro ATL suppliers). Thing is, I really want the contractor to have full responsibility for the sod and install this time. If I order myself, and it doesn't show on time, or contractor doesn't, I'm out of luck. I ordered myself last time and it was a little sketchy, but got done ok.

So I guess I'm really asking what you all might know about any issues with TT, especially in comparison to TG. I've studied a lot on TG, and have experience. But TT is so new, you can really only read about generic info - drought resistant, somewhat shade resistant, etc. ....but not in comparison to TG. So if there's experience out there with it, I'd love to hear it. Like I know that TG in shade performs better at 1/2". Is this true with TT as well? Things like that, I guess. And to get any ideas if anyone thinks it's superior to TG for any reason, or if I should just continue looking for contractors that use TG.

And hey - while I'm at it, any contractor recommendations for Buford GA area would be fantastic - especially one that will deal with NG Turf or a good TG supplier! I need about 2 1/2 pallets in front, and about 3 to complete the back.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Brewdawg www.fischerlandscape.com or https://www.facebook.com/Outdoor-Images-Landscape-Group-Inc-268816906493976/


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Brewdawg said:


> Thanks for the replies, folks. I guess I wasn't totally clear, though. I know Supersod doesn't carry TG anymore, and saw that NG does (I think they're one of the larger metro ATL suppliers). Thing is, I really want the contractor to have full responsibility for the sod and install this time. If I order myself, and it doesn't show on time, or contractor doesn't, I'm out of luck. I ordered myself last time and it was a little sketchy, but got done ok.
> 
> So I guess I'm really asking what you all might know about any issues with TT, especially in comparison to TG. I've studied a lot on TG, and have experience. But TT is so new, you can really only read about generic info - drought resistant, somewhat shade resistant, etc. ....but not in comparison to TG. So if there's experience out there with it, I'd love to hear it. Like I know that TG in shade performs better at 1/2". Is this true with TT as well? Things like that, I guess.
> 
> And hey - while I'm at it, any contractor recommendations for Buford GA area would be fantastic - especially one that will deal with NG Turf or a good TG supplier! I need about 2 1/2 pallets in front, and about 3 to complete the back.


Sub 1" reel cut Tifgrand; 1"+ rotary mowed Tiftuf. Both are shade tolerant. Tiftuf grows faster, lighter color, and is better at residential HOC.
Tifgrand is a semi dwarf.


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @Brewdawg www.fischerlandscape.com or https://www.facebook.com/Outdoor-Images-Landscape-Group-Inc-268816906493976/


Thanks, @reidgarner - so you have experience with Fishcher? Their site only mentions commercial. You think they'd be interested in just a few pallet job?


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @Brewdawg www.fischerlandscape.com or https://www.facebook.com/Outdoor-Images-Landscape-Group-Inc-268816906493976/


Oh, and I just noticed the FB link isn't the same company. You've used Outdoor Images?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Brewdawg Both are guys I've known for a long time and been in business a long time. Fischer does only commercial maintenance, but will do residential install work.


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @Brewdawg Both are guys I've known for a long time and been in business a long time. Fischer does only commercial maintenance, but will do residential install work.


Thanks a ton - I'll give them a call. 
Where's the like button on this forum, anyway?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Good luck finding a landscape installer. It was like pulling teeth for me to get anyone on the south end of ATL to work.

Ended up getting a guy who did it all in 2 days. Including removing trees, limbing up several. Grading, grinding, 18 tons of dirt brought in, drainage dug, new landscaping and removal of old over grown stuff, and then 12 pallets of sod laid.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

That hurt my wallet just reading it


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Good luck finding a landscape installer. It was like pulling teeth for me to get anyone on the south end of ATL to work.
> 
> Ended up getting a guy who did it all in 2 days. Including removing trees, limbing up several. Grading, grinding, 18 tons of dirt brought in, drainage dug, new landscaping and removal of old over grown stuff, and then 12 pallets of sod laid.


he did that in two days? how many guys in his crew.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

If it's color you value and you're going with a short HOC I would say don't do tiftuf. It's a great grass but the color is simply not as dark.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

So would someone say TifTuf Bermuda is one you can't cut under an inch and it look good ?


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

I just had TifTuf installed a month ago. So far so good. As you can see, I too have a lot of shade. I will continue to cut down trees just to make sure the grass gets all the sun it needs.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Lawnboy_03 said:


> I just had TifTuf installed a month ago. So far so good. As you can see, I too have a lot of shade. I will continue to cut down trees just to make sure the grass gets all the sun it needs.


Beautiful setting!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Lawnboy_03 wow dude that looks amazing! Truly a quality install. Let us know how much of it survives under the trees.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

crzipilot said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck finding a landscape installer. It was like pulling teeth for me to get anyone on the south end of ATL to work.
> ...


Yes two days, I think he had around 7 guys each day. Maybe 8 on first day as they had to climb large trees, etc.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> So would someone say TifTuf Bermuda is one you can't cut under an inch and it look good ?


Don't think anyone is saying that; was just a comparison since the TifGrand is a part-dwarf variety.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> So would someone say TifTuf Bermuda is one you can't cut under an inch and it look good ?


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

tiftuf marketing....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72H-AZdWoG4


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

SuperSod's website states the following for TifTuf:
"In UGA tests, it uses 38% less water than Tifway while maintaining better turf quality.

Optimum water management, as with any grass, is dependent on soil, physical characteristics, and climate. While the watering rule-of-thumb for every other grass types is to provide 1" of water per week, in our southeastern climate TifTuf simply doesn't need to be irrigated when grown in good soils once its roots are established."

@Movingshrub (and others who have TifTuf) - do you see this to be true? Do you water based on 1" per week or have you tried watering on an as needed basis to see how the TifTuf does?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dpainter68 said:


> SuperSod's website states the following for TifTuf:
> "In UGA tests, it uses 38% less water than Tifway while maintaining better turf quality.
> 
> Optimum water management, as with any grass, is dependent on soil, physical characteristics, and climate. While the watering rule-of-thumb for every other grass types is to provide 1" of water per week, in our southeastern climate TifTuf simply doesn't need to be irrigated when grown in good soils once its roots are established."
> ...


I don't have my irrigation system to a schedule. I didn't water it at all until week three? week four? of our no rain period locally. I irrigated the end of May/early June. I can tell my lawn didn't look wilty/brown like the other bermuda lawns in the neighborhood. With that said, the lawn definitely did respond to all the rain received the last several days.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperSod's website states the following for TifTuf:
> ...


Good info, thanks.


----------



## richardn (Jun 6, 2018)

@Brewdawg I would stick with the tifgrand. I know the SuperSod farm in Orangeburg, SC has it. I don't think that is an unreasonable distance to make it happen


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @Brewdawg Both are guys I've known for a long time and been in business a long time. Fischer does only commercial maintenance, but will do residential install work.


Thanks for the referral. Lee at Fisher seems a good guy, came in with a good quote, and they're installing as we speak.

And I've never used this forum - wanted to post and ask for recommendations on establishing the TifGrand. Watering schedule, when to taper off to normal, when to mow first time and and at what height, etc. Is there a particular area I should do this, or can y'all point me to a thread that already covers this?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Brewdawg - btw, not sure if you're aware of the Hometown section where some of the locals exchange some banter. Here's the thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3005
A few of us just went in on a pallet order of CarbonX.. if you're interested in grabbing a bag or two there's still some available. Check out that thread.

I'm off Hamilton Mill in Buford btw, recently joined myself.. seems we have a few ppl from our neck of the woods on here. Nice to have you on board as well. Sounds like you'll fit in well in this group


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Brewdawg said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> > @Brewdawg Both are guys I've known for a long time and been in business a long time. Fischer does only commercial maintenance, but will do residential install work.
> ...


Good deal! You'll want to keep the sod constantly wet (not drenched) until it roots down. This will most likely mean multiple short cycles per day for the first week. You can start to taper off once the sod roots into the native soil. You can check this by pulling up a corner of a piece. You'll be able to see the roots poking down and will feel resistance when you pull up.


----------



## Brewdawg (May 21, 2019)

corneliani said:


> @Brewdawg - btw, not sure if you're aware of the Hometown section where some of the locals exchange some banter. Here's the thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3005
> A few of us just went in on a pallet order of CarbonX.. if you're interested in grabbing a bag or two there's still some available. Check out that thread.
> 
> I'm off Hamilton Mill in Buford btw, recently joined myself.. seems we have a few ppl from our neck of the woods on here. Nice to have you on board as well. Sounds like you'll fit in well in this group


Hey, I appreciate that, neighbor! I took a quick look, and it'll be a handy thread. Looking forward to being a part.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > So would someone say TifTuf Bermuda is one you can't cut under an inch and it look good ?


What happens when you cut it below the .50"? I have Tiftuf at .50" currently and it seems to be doing pretty good but was hoping to scalp it to .25" level the yard some more and cut it at .375" with the hope of getting it alot denser.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah there are quite a few of us all in the Buford/Flowery Branch/Hamilton Mill /Braselton areas.

@95MMRenegade
@Micah_gear @magoodall65 @ThickLawnThickWife to name a few.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Probably would be fine. Usually manufacturer recommendations are conservative for the whackos out there that may try to take their rotary down to 0.25", toss dirt around, and complain.


----------

